# Car won't start



## ADH2 (Sep 23, 2015)

2012 Versa 1.8 won't start. Battery is full and charged, contacts are clean. Car has power. Initially there was no sounds at all. After reinstalling the battery from the charger (which was low on fluid), I heard a clicking noise that sounded like a starter solenoid, pulled the starter and had it checked at the local auto parts store, it works. Is the clicking a relay? Control Module? Voltage regulator? I am out of guesses.


----------

